# Text in eine Maskenform quetschen (verzerren) - After Effects



## ArDi (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Ich versuche seit vielen Stunden, einen bestimmten Effekt hinzubekommen.
Ich möchte einen Schriftzug durch eine Verzerrungshülle wandern lassen.
So stelle ich mir das vor:
Maske mit der passenden Form erstellen.
Dem Text sagen, passe dich der Maske an.

Um meine Absicht zu verdeutlichen, habe ich hier ein Bild hochgeladen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee und würde mir noch einiges ersparen
Danke im Voraus


ArDi


----------



## axn (19. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

Sorry, habs zu spät entdeckt, aber vielleicht hilfts. 
Ansatz einfach über verschachtelte Kompositionen in After Effects.

mfg

axn


----------

